# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Crown land camping and where to find Crown lands (especially relevant to Canadians)

## PineMartyn

*Crown land camping and where to find Crown lands:*

My wife and I hike, camp, and go canoe-tripping almost exclusively on Crown land and over the years we've had friends and fellow camping enthusiasts ask us what Crown land is, what the rules are regarding Crown land, and how one goes about finding Crown land on which to hike or camp.

To this end, I've made _two_ instructional videos about Crown land and how to find it.
Here are the links to both for any who are interested in this subject:

*Part 1: Crown Land Camping - What is it and why do it?* 



*Part 2: How to Locate Crown Land in Ontario* http://youtu.be/snbMdL0ZK1M

Hope this helps,
-Martin

----------


## Jimmyq

Thanks man, I have been a provincial park camper most of my life, looking to get in to more wild camping.

----------


## PineMartyn

> Thanks man, I have been a provincial park camper most of my life, looking to get in to more wild camping.


You're welcome _Jimmyq_.  I hope you move in that direction.  It's very rewarding to hike and camp away from established trails and away from developed camp sites and to do so legally (no trespassing or stealth required). 

Cheers, 
- Martin

----------


## FlintonSteele

I have made great use of the crown land use atlas for a few years, and continue to do so.
It is an incredible resource that more provinces (and states, for those south of the frozen rock) really should provide.

----------


## CNL

That was a good dig  :Big Grin:  I am from BC and so pretty much everything is crown with the exception of the normal farms etc...until you start  getting close to Van and Whistler anyways than it is all bought up.

----------


## FlintonSteele

> That was a good dig  I am from BC and so pretty much everything is crown with the exception of the normal farms etc...until you start  getting close to Van and Whistler anyways than it is all bought up.


Very cool!
I lived in Calgary for about a year and a half, but aside from that, never been outside of Ontario, LoL.
What are the winters like in BC?

----------


## CNL

> Very cool!
> I lived in Calgary for about a year and a half, but aside from that, never been outside of Ontario, LoL.
> What are the winters like in BC?


Really depends where you are at. You can hit -40C in some parts regularly and than others you hover around -0 - -5 for the winter. So yeah you can kind of take your pick...kick your *** cold or warm and messy :P I worked in Brooks for 4 years when i was younger on the Pipeline and rigs. Still have frinds and relatives in CowTown  :Smile:

----------

